# Undervolting recommendations for LiquidSmooth 1.35



## shayonpal (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi,

I must admit, I have been having a bit dismal battery life on my phone, and I have been wanting to undervolt it. However, I was wondering if you guys could help me out with an initial recommendation before I go ahead and start tweaking the values on my own.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Leave it stock. SmartReflex will automatically adjust your voltages lower

Edit: There are a ton of other things you can do to improve battery life if you search. Undervolting has minimal effect.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Leave it stock. SmartReflex will automatically adjust your voltages lower
> 
> Edit: There are a ton of other things you can do to improve battery life if you search. Undervolting has minimal effect.


Pretty much this. Under volting doesn't really do much and smart reflex will take care of it anyways.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Underclocking your cpu has a more drastic effect than undervolting. Try underclocking your cpu down to 1 ghz or 900 mhz (depending on the kernel).

Also, turn off your account syncs, gps, and nfc.


----------



## shayonpal (Apr 29, 2012)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Underclocking your cpu has a more drastic effect than undervolting. Try underclocking your cpu down to 1 ghz or 900 mhz (depending on the kernel).
> 
> Also, turn off your account syncs, gps, and nfc.


Already undervolted to 1ghz and switched off NFC, gps. Can't switch off sync. Need it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shayonpal (Apr 29, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Leave it stock. SmartReflex will automatically adjust your voltages lower


What exactly is SmartReflex?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

shayonpal said:


> Already undervolted to 1ghz and switched off NFC, gps. Can't switch off sync. Need it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


With liquid you can go lower. 729 works just fine as long as you don't play a whole lot of CPU intensive games. I've gotten 6 hours screen on time with the stock battery by under*clock*ing to 384/384. It's kind of sluggish, but the battery savings are immense. There's no real need to undervolt. Smart reflex adjusts the voltages for the CPU, GPU, and hardware media decoder automatically so you can get the benefits of undervolting without possible stability issues.

It helps to keep your brightness low unless you're out in direct sunlight. Also, make sure you're switching to WiFi when you can. NFC doesn't affect battery life noticeably as far as I can tell, and GPS doesn't affect it much if it's not actively in use.

If all of these suggestions can't get you at least 2.5- 3 hours screen on time, then there might be some wake lock issues.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

SmartReflex is part of Texas Instruments processor code. It automatically undervolts your clock speed. For instance, at 350mhz smartreflex has me undervolted to 840mv, even though i am set at 1025mv by default. Smartreflex figures out what a safe undervolt is & if it deams that too low for any reason, it will automatically raise it. On imoseyons kernel you can get into terminal emulator, type 'su', then type 'checkv' & it will tell you what SR has set your voltages at. Francos app will also tell you what you are currently at on the last page. SR adjusts specifically for your phone.

Swyped from my GNex


----------

